# Interview!



## genifer (Jan 2, 2017)

Hey all,
My husband has an interview and he is bit afraid. Earlier he had attended an interview and he was not selected and so he is bit nervous this time. I don't know how to console him. I did a small research online about how to practice for an interview and happened to find http://www.theexecutivewing.com/blog/interview-preparation/how-to-practice-for-a-job-interview/ very interesting. This blog had ways how to prepare for an interview. But still if anyone has any other ideas, please suggest some ideas?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Breathe slow and deep, be yourself. *


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

What is the job he is applying for? How is he qualified? What is his experience in the field? How old is he? What is his employment record? What does he know about the position he is applying for? etc-etc etc =



Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Breathe slow and deep, be yourself. *


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Maybe seek professional advise from someone in person?


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Tell him to drink a capri sun midway through the interview. Or sunny d!! Either one of those should make the employer see that he is rad and hip.


----------

